# 801 visa checklist



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone

I love this forum and there is an abundance of information on the 820 visa. I am currently doing the 801 visa and finding quite a lot less information on this.

I have uploaded below the list of evidence that I have supplied along with a few questions. Please could you guys share your experience and let me know if I am uploading too much/too little?

Statutory declarations from me and my partner proving we are still in a continuing relationship since our visa approval.

2 x form 888s from Australian family

Police check for applicant

*Financial documents*
•	Statutory dec regarding our finances
•	Individual and joint bank account statements showing:
-	We share bills and expenses
-	We share rent
-	Transfers between our accounts
-	Events/meals/things we have paid for together
•	Telstra bill in sponsors name
•	AGL bills in both our names 
•	Rent receipts showing both our names
•	Tenancy ledger
*
Nature of Household*
•	Statutory dec regarding our nature of household
•	Correspondance to us both at our addresses since visa approval
•	Joint rental lease for both our apartments covering the period since visa approval
•	Re-upload bank statements to show bills and rent payments

*Social Context*
•	Statutory dec regarding our social context
•	All joint travel since visa approval
•	Copy of Facebook friendship page
•	Photos of us together since visa approval
•	Tickets to events we have been to together since visa approval
•	Joint cards to both of us from family and friends

*Nature of Commitment*
•	Statutory dec regarding our nature of commitment
•	Employee contact form showing sponsor as my next of kin
•	Showing correspondence in periods of separation - Whatsapp & Facebook chat
•	Personal cards to each other (Xmas Valentines etc)

The online form also has fields for me to upload:
- Form 80
- National identity document (other than passport)
- Travel document
I uploaded all these things last time - do I need to reupload?

Thanks in advance for your contributions / advice!

Lois


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Evidence looks good! With DIBP cracking down I am of the mind it is better to have too much evidence than not enough.

If you uoloaded form 80 I wouldn't worry about doing it again.

Some suggestions:
- any joint purchases for the house ie. Washing machine/dryer etc since the grant of the 820
- super beneficiary (if not included as evidence for the 820)
- page of tax return for both of you showing you delcared each other
- mygov for ATO showing authorised contact 

When you mention pictures are they with other people? You should at least have a few with other people.

You mention stat decs in all sections. There should only be 1 stat dec (if applying online) or 2 stat decs (if applying by paper).


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> Evidence looks good! With DIBP cracking down I am of the mind it is better to have too much evidence than not enough.
> 
> If you uoloaded form 80 I wouldn't worry about doing it again.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mish! You are always so quick and helpful to reply .

- I have uplaoded lots of pics, individual and with friends and family.
- I didnt mean stat decs, I just mean for the Q14 part where you have to discuss your relationship and there isnt enough room in the boxes - woops! However what should the 1 stat dec say when applying online? is it to do with our relationship development?
- What is the mygov thing? I dont think I have that!

Would you re-upload the travel documents? In the sponsor section I know it says it needs 'change of name, identity document and travel document' - is it necessary to uplaod any of this if its not applicable or if I sent it before?

Thanks again x


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

By travel doc do you mean passport? If so then I would.

By 1 stat dec for online I mean sponsors stat dec as for online the applicant they just fill in the boxes.

Mygov is where you can lodge your tax return. You may not have it set up if you use a tax agent or living overseas.


----------



## KatieQ (Mar 17, 2014)

I am finalising the last few requirements I need for my 820 (police checks and health check). I applied for the 820/801 on 26 March 2014. Considering that the FBI check will not come back until around March, which places me around the two year mark from where they appear to determine eligibility for the 801, I presume I wouldn't need to arrange new police checks if I am just doing them now (because they are valid for 12 months)?


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

KatieQ said:


> I am finalising the last few requirements I need for my 820 (police checks and health check). I applied for the 820/801 on 26 March 2014. Considering that the FBI check will not come back until around March, which places me around the two year mark from where they appear to determine eligibility for the 801, I presume I wouldn't need to arrange new police checks if I am just doing them now (because they are valid for 12 months)?


Use an approved channeler for FBI check. Takes 1-2 weeks to complete and get it back.


----------



## KatieQ (Mar 17, 2014)

Those only seem to work when you're still in the U.S. and that you need to make an appointment with them in the U.S. and I am in Australia. I've already filled the forms out to be sent to the FBI so doing it the old fashioned way.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

KatieQ said:


> Those only seem to work when you're still in the U.S. and that you need to make an appointment with them in the U.S. and I am in Australia. I've already filled the forms out to be sent to the FBI so doing it the old fashioned way.


I sworn I saw Australians using FBI Channelers. I personally used one while I was in the states so my opinion on them does not count. Might want to take a look around the forums to see if you can use one. Will save a few months waiting time.


----------

